# Changes



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

*Just rea in outdoor news.They plan on making some major changes in spring season.One is making ZZ for the whole 42 days instead of just first two weeks plus letting you hunt from raised platforms plus other changes*


----------



## backstrap bill (Oct 10, 2004)

I don’t think that’s correct. The way I understand it they’re giving you two weeks when you apply,depending on which hunt you applied for 1,2 or 3.And each one is different


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

backstrap bill said:


> I don’t think that’s correct. The way I understand it they’re giving you two weeks when you apply,depending on which hunt you applied for 1,2 or 3.And each one is different


In the artical they said instead of zz being two weeks it would be whole 42 days.I might be wrong Iam not the brightest light bulb but I think I read it right.Let me know what you think


----------



## METRO1 (Oct 8, 2009)

Love it.i was saying you should get whole season for years.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I just hope they do not get the idea they had years ago to include Oceana and Newaygo county in ZZ land. It would have closed over 50,000 acres of public land in each county to hunting with the 234 tag. Loss of a lot of land to hunt with the 234.
I called Al Stewart about it after I was clued into the proposal by a DNR biologist at the Baldwin Turkey Festival. Steward out right lied to me saying it had not been proposed. Proof that he lied came out in a press release in the paper that week that it had been proposed and turned down.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

This new season will the mucc and new director season. They hardly listened to the turkey groups for input. They relied on what the director wanted, rubber stamped by mucc. The comment from turkey groups was to leave it unchanged generally. It wasn't broke and did not need fixing. Hunters were very satisfied with it. Seems the new face of conservation will be whatever the director and mucc say it will be.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FireDoc66 (Oct 9, 2005)

Good to see some positive changes finally!

Now let's get some multiple bird tags for areas that meet the numbers in the Spring next.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I would like to see two birds in spring and no fall season.In fall you got a 
Lot of things to hunt in spring turkeys are about all you got


----------



## rosharb (Sep 5, 2006)

I think multiple tags is a great idea in some units.


----------



## finahol (Dec 4, 2011)

Honestly, I would be willing to pay double for a second tag. For those who are lucky enough to kill a bird early, especially in a 6 week season, many would welcome the chance to continue hunting. I know much of the fun is in the calling but for me at least it just seems weird not to be carrying a weapon. The DNR or whatever they are calling themselves now could even find an additional revenue stream there. I am all for allowing a second tag at least on private lands in areas that have growing populations. Personally I have seen more jakes and younger toms the last 2 years than ever before.


----------



## hmrx (May 4, 2012)

Truth is if you look at the big picture the turkey population is on a slow decline since 2012. This is happening all across the east , north and south. Certainly Michigan is included. The bird numbers have declined here both north and even in the southern farm country. This decline has puzzled managers in alot of states. Most saw great increases until that 2012 era. Many studies are ongoing with no real results on a cause. The new season structure was set with a hope of a 15K increase in sales. Last year zz had a limit of 35K this year 50K. Does every gobbler need to be shot in the spring?? Michigan already is 6 or 7 in spring harvest.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

I'm in south central MI and did notice a sharp decline in flock #"s on the properties I hunt around that 2012 - 2017 time frame. The last few years the population has come back nicely, some areas better than others but everything on the up & up. I would like to have 2 spring tags being that I have many properties to hunt and wouldn't be killing 2 gobblers in the same area. I dont like the potential of multiple birds being killed by multiple people on small properties tho if given 2 spring tags- so maybe it's just better to leave it at 1? The new lengthed season is great! The previous broken up dates were awful and made no sense so it's about time!


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Last couple weeks I’ve been seeing 3 big flocks of turkeys within half mile of my house.Just none where I can hunt but end of March they will be spreading out.Toms are usually off by there self in groups from 10to12.only bad thing is have not seen any that looked bigger than 9 or 10inch beard


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I hope the decision making doesn't destroy what has been a very successful accomplishment in reestablishing the state's turkey population. Why ruin a very good thing???


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> I hope the decision making doesn't destroy what has been a very successful accomplishment in reestablishing the state's turkey population. Why ruin a very good thing???


I have been a turkey hunter in southern MI for 23 yrs now and seen many fluctuations in the turkey flocks in the area I hunt - none of which I feel have anything to do with the structure of the spring seasons. I don't see any negative to having one long season for spring turkey. The benefit of having more opportunities to get out after one and experience the different conditions of spring turkey season will be great for Michigan turkey hunters. I guess I don't know all the new changes yet and am referring to the zz lengthened dates in my opinions. Graybeard please explain your concerns. What part of the decision making are you worried about ruining our good thing?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> I have been a turkey hunter in southern MI for 23 yrs now and seen many fluctuations in the turkey flocks in the area I hunt - none of which I feel have anything to do with the structure of the spring seasons. I don't see any negative to having one long season for spring turkey. The benefit of having more opportunities to get out after one and experience the different conditions of spring turkey season will be great for Michigan turkey hunters. I guess I don't know all the new changes yet and am referring to the zz lengthened dates in my opinions. Graybeard please explain your concerns. What part of the decision making are you worried about ruining our good thing?


I've been turkey hunting here in the state since the very first year that we were allowed to hunt them ( I'm afraid to add that up  ) I've seen the populations fluctuate also. I wasn't specifically referring to any one of the listed changes. My concern would be if they make further changes like multiple birds in the spring season. I personally would see that as being a negative that would certainly to some harm. Maybe there are some areas that could handle that kind of reduction, I personally don't know that. I just see our turkey season as a very positive thing as is, and see know reason for big major changes. Everyone gets a chance at the birds now if they desire with good numbers of birds and dI would like to see it stay that way. Just my opinion.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I don’t like the fall season in ZZ where you can buy a license a day until they run out which they don’t plus you can shoot hens.Some people take advantage of that and can really hurt population in a area.Plenty of other things to hunt in the fall save turkeys for spring when that’s all we have


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

I share the same concern of multiple tags. For some people and some areas it would work fine but no way I'd be comfortable having that go statewide for all. I just don't see anything bad about the new season dates. Typically the first week to week and a half of May is a great time to hunt - for me - with decent weather, green up is just right and peak of "turkey rut" . In the past it has been maddening to pick a season- in which the dnr decided what days I could hunt - covering that time frame. I also enjoy the different phases of spring turkey hunting and the different tactics involved. A lot changes in a week or two of spring turkey. Going from tight lipped flocked up birds to roaming nomads gobbling their heads off all in one hunting season is gonna be great! I've been wishing for this change to happen for a while!


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

retired dundo said:


> I don’t like the fall season in ZZ where you can buy a license a day until they run out which they don’t plus you can shoot hens.Some people take advantage of that and can really hurt population in a area.Plenty of other things to hunt in the fall save turkeys for spring when that’s all we have


Same logic used for deer .To thin areas with over populations they go overboard and ruin it it many others .


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Spring_Turkey_Digest_443091_7.pdf


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

retired dundo said:


> In the artical they said instead of zz being two weeks it would be whole 42 days.I might be wrong Iam not the brightest light bulb but I think I read it right.Let me know what you think



Correct! ZZ (Private land ONLY in the SLP) will be April 18th through May 31st! (page 10)
https://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/Spring_Turkey_Digest_443091_7.pdf


----------

